# Shippin' Out June 27-July 3: Lego Harry Potter: Years 1-4, Singularity, APB



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Busy week at retail includes blocky sorcery, sci-fi FPS, City Interactive's Sniper: Ghost Warrior, not-quite-MMOG APB, bloodthirsty Naughty Bear, Sin and Punishment sequel, and more. 










Independence Day is just around the corner, meaning barbecues and lawn parties are in the offing on grand scale shortly. However, publishers are giving gamers plenty of reasons to stay indoors and chained to their consoles and handhelds this week. 

One of the more prominent releases this week is Traveller's Tales' block-happy magical spin on the first four years of the Harry Potter saga. Lego: Harry Potter Years 1-4 comes to PlayStation 3, Wii, Xbox 360, DS, PSP, and PC Tuesday, and guides players through Harry's first years at Hogwart's. 

Also arriving this week is Singularity, a sci-fi first-person-shooter from Madison, Wisconsin-based Raven Software. The shooter combines gun-toting action with time-bending supernatural powers, and will hit the PS3, Xbox 360, and PC Tuesday.  Harry Potter goes Lego this week.




Those with a thirst for headshots can get their fix with City Interactive's Sniper: Ghost Warrior for Xbox 360 and PC. Taking place in Isla Truena, a fictional South American city, players will have 16 missions to complete, and can enlist in multiplayer matches for a change of pace. 

Also releasing this week is 505 Games' Naughty Bear. As its names implies, the title puts players in the body of a teddy bear bent on exacting revenge upon those who've wronged him. Players are tasked with racking up "naughty points," and can use a variety of weapons--including a pistol and a frozen leg of lamb--to aid in the quest. The game comes to PS3 and 360, with both single player, and multiplayer components. 

Shifting to the PC market, Electronic Arts releases the repeatedly delayed All Points Bulletin, aka APB, on Tuesday. The large-scale online game revolves around an ongoing turf war between street gangs and law enforcement officials. Players can take to the streets with up to 99 others in individualized instanced virtual cities. It was developed by Grand Theft Auto creator Dave Jones at his Scottish studio Realtime Worlds, which also developed the first Crackdown. 

On the Wii front, Sin & Punishment: Star Successor hits Nintendo's console this week. A sequel to the Japan-exclusive original, Star Successor is an on-rails shooter with plenty of boss fights. 

Sony is putting its sights on the virtual Tennis court with the latest Hot Shots title. Hot Shots Tennis: Get a Grip comes to PSP Tuesday, and will be available both at retail and in the PlayStation Store. 

Also debuting this week is Konami's N3II: Ninety-Nine Nights II. The Xbox 360-exclusive, a sequel to 2006's fantastic stabfest, hits Tuesday. 

For further details on the week's games, visit GameSpot's New Releases page. The full list of downloadable games on the PlayStation Store, Xbox Live Marketplace, and Wii Shop Channel will be revealed later in the week. Release dates are based on retailer listings and are subject to change. 

*SUNDAY, JUNE 27*
Alcatraz (2010)--PC--City Interactive
Sin & Punishment: Star Successor--Wii--Nintendo


*MONDAY, JUNE 28*
Animal Color Cross--DS--Little Worlds Studio
Brain Drain--DS--Enjoy Gaming
Combat of Giants: Mutant Effects Revenge--DS--Ubisoft
Harley Davidson--Wii--Destineer
Jet Rocket--Wii--Shin'en


*TUESDAY, JUNE 29*
10 Minute Solution--Wii--Activision
Arma II: Combined Operations--PC--Meridian 4
Ben 10: Ultimate Alien--PSP--D3
DeathSmiles--X360--Aksys Games
Hot Shots Tennis: Get a Grip--PSP--SCEA
Junior Class Books and Fairy Tales--DS--Navarre Corp.
Lego: Harry Potter Years 1-4--DS, PSP, Wii, X360, PS3, PC--Warner Bros. Interactive
Nancy Drew: Trail of the Twister--DS--Her Interactive
Rise of Flight: Iron Cross Edition--PC--777 Studios
Runaway: A Twist of Fate--DS--Focus Home Interactive
Singularity--PS3, X360, PC--Activision
The Last Airbender--Wii,DS--THQ
Thomas and Friends: Heroes of the Rail--Wii, DS--Majesco Entertainment
TNA Impact: Cross the Line--PSP, DS--SouthPeak Games
Trinity Universe--PS3--NIS America
Vampire Legends: Power of Three--DS--THQ


*WEDNESDAY, JUNE 30*
Ancients of Ooga--X360--J. Kentwood Entertainment
Puzzle Quest 2--X360--D3Publisher


----------

